# Christian Pulisic



## Kicknit22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't see his name on Arena's list for camp.  Anyone know why?


----------



## younothat (Jan 7, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> I didn't see his name on Arena's list for camp.  Anyone know why?


No international break this time of year so he or any of the foreign league players would miss their club matches.

This Jan camp always has a heavy contingent of MLS players but Bruce took it a step father and only included MLS players.  He's gone on record about his preferences for domestic-based league players but has been out scouting some of the internationals so I'm sure we will see some of them play for the US in the further but mostly likely fewer compared to  JK.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 8, 2017)

younothat said:


> No international break this time of year so he or any of the foreign league players would miss their club matches.
> 
> This Jan camp always has a heavy contingent of MLS players but Bruce took it a step father and only included MLS players.  He's gone on record about his preferences for domestic-based league players but has been out scouting some of the internationals so I'm sure we will see some of them play for the US in the further but mostly likely fewer compared to  JK.


Let's see how long that lasts.  Who cares what league they play in.  We need our best players if we are going to have any chance of qualifying.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 8, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see how long that lasts.  Who cares what league they play in.  We need our best players if we are going to have any chance of qualifying.


Right!  All I keep reading and hearing is that this kid is a the "greatest" American player, possibly ever.  I've only seen clips.  He looks good in those.  If he's our Messi, we shouldn't have a group without him.  However, I have to admit, I haven't a clue as to how any of this works.  Just a USA fan.


----------



## Bayernfan (Jan 23, 2017)

BD just extended his contract this 2020...planning for him to be a cornerstone of their team for years to come. COngrats!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 24, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Right!  All I keep reading and hearing is that this kid is a the "greatest" American player, possibly ever.  I've only seen clips.  He looks good in those.  If he's our Messi, we shouldn't have a group without him.  However, I have to admit, I haven't a clue as to how any of this works.  Just a USA fan.


He is the real deal.


----------



## pulguita (Jan 24, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Right!  All I keep reading and hearing is that this kid is a the "greatest" American player, possibly ever.  I've only seen clips.  He looks good in those.  If he's our Messi, we shouldn't have a group without him.  However, I have to admit, I haven't a clue as to how any of this works.  Just a USA fan.


Please refrain from calling anyone "our Messi".  I have heard coaches, players etc call someone the next Messi.  Stop.  It makes you sound ignorant and you lose all credibility in talking anything soccer.  There is no one like Messi period.  Some of us older folk may never see a player like him ever.   He was scoring multiple goals at 16 against the best men soccer players in the world on a regular basis.  He does it every weekend and has been for the last 13 - 15 years.  He treats his current Barca and Argentinian teammates like cones in training.   World class players look foolish against him.  Is Pulisic good?  He is very good and hopefully he never comes to the US to play in the MLS and continues his development in Europe and only comes back when he is invited for the NT.  Isn't the NT the goal?  Ha - joke. I think 30-50 thousand pounds a week is the goal.  NT is gravy.  Do I get an amen?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 24, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Please refrain from calling anyone "our Messi".  I have heard coaches, players etc call someone the next Messi.  Stop.  It makes you sound ignorant and you lose all credibility in talking anything soccer.  There is no one like Messi period.  Some of us older folk may never see a player like him ever.   He was scoring multiple goals at 16 against the best men soccer players in the world on a regular basis.  He does it every weekend and has been for the last 13 - 15 years.  He treats his current Barca and Argentinian teammates like cones in training.   World class players look foolish against him.  Is Pulisic good?  He is very good and hopefully he never comes to the US to play in the MLS and continues his development in Europe and only comes back when he is invited for the NT.  Isn't the NT the goal?  Ha - joke. I think 30-50 thousand pounds a week is the goal.  NT is gravy.  Do I get an amen?


Amen!  Ignorant is kinda harsh, man.  I started this thread, and if you read my posts over, clearly I'm not the go to guy for information.  Looking to be informed.  Thank you for you input. Maybe I should have said, "I hear he's our next DONOVAN". 
Better?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 24, 2017)

pulguita said:


> Please refrain from calling anyone "our Messi".  I have heard coaches, players etc call someone the next Messi.  Stop.  It makes you sound ignorant and you lose all credibility in talking anything soccer.  There is no one like Messi period.  Some of us older folk may never see a player like him ever.   He was scoring multiple goals at 16 against the best men soccer players in the world on a regular basis.  He does it every weekend and has been for the last 13 - 15 years.  He treats his current Barca and Argentinian teammates like cones in training.   World class players look foolish against him.  Is Pulisic good?  He is very good and hopefully he never comes to the US to play in the MLS and continues his development in Europe and only comes back when he is invited for the NT.  Isn't the NT the goal?  Ha - joke. I think 30-50 thousand pounds a week is the goal.  NT is gravy.  Do I get an amen?


Amen.  I was thinking that his sights should be set on 150,000 pounds a week or more though..


----------



## pulguita (Jan 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Amen.  I was thinking that his sights should be set on 150,000 pounds a week or more though..


9 million a year.  Yeah that is a better goal.


----------

